# Your Childhood Poster Car?



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well as title get them posted up , pictures would be good, winner with best one gets nothing :lol:


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

This I saw one for sale in Paisley in what was a Vauxhall garage in this colour and that,,, as they say was that for me and supercars, the Widowmaker,,,,


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Fantastic start that, thanks for posting up:thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Does this extend to bikes too?
I always wanted one of these as a kid


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well i’m fine with bikes, well I loved the RD350LC, was that the bike with the engine so wide past your legs or was that the Kawasaki z1300? I’m sure that was I got a run on when young the engine was huge


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Know that dint take long for it to appear classic poster car that, did you take that pic at a concourse event?


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> Well m fine with bikes, well I loved the RD350LC, was that the bike with the engine so wide past your legs or was that the Kawasaki z1000?


Z1300 was the 6 cylinder beast but terribly ugly









The CBX1000 was a beautiful 6 cylinder though!









You had to be careful weaving through the traffic on these!


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> Know that dint take long for it to appear classic poster car that, did you take that pic at a concourse event?


One from a google search, my photos for concourse events are pre digital!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

fatdazza said:


> Z1300 was the 6 cylinder beast but terribly ugly
> 
> View attachment 58797
> 
> ...


Then there was the Benelli's the 750 and then 900 sei which were gorgeous but i had a poster on my wall from MCN, it had Sheene, Steve Parrish and Pat Hennan going round Druids at Brands Hatch and they were one
GS1000, GT750 and RE5 respectively iirc and as a big fan of Sheene at the time i naturally wanted a GS1000.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

That’s the one in first pic was very young when friend of family took me for a ride on back Of Z1300 don’t tell my family was doing 130mph my need for speed started well before that with scrambling lol


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

muzzer said:


> Then there was the Benelli's the 750 and then 900 sei which were gorgeous but i had a poster on my wall from MCN, it had Sheene, Steve Parrish and Pat Hennan going round Druids at Brands Hatch and they were one
> GS1000, GT750 and RE5 respectively iirc and as a big fan of Sheene at the time i naturally wanted a GS1000.


GS1000's were bulletproof, GT750s were kettles prone to boiling over :lol:, the RE5 was a great idea but a bit ahead of its time - Norton however had the business with their rotary engines though.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Black & gold JPS Lotus Europa was mine :argie::argie::argie:










PS Anyone else remember these ?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Bristle Hound said:


> Black & gold JPS Lotus Europa was mine :argie::argie::argie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes for all the wrong reasons:lol: Esprit from a Bond know we're taking


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Here's a screenshot of a picture of a photograph of the actual poster I had on my bedroom wall.....

Cooks








Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)




----------



## Ctreanor13 (May 1, 2019)

As sad as this sounds, I always wanted a mini Cooper S after watching the Italian Job. Still hope to pick one up as a project car in the future &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Didn't have a poster but had a matchbox one of the Gulf Porsche.
Had no particular interest in specific cars at primary school but this needed no explanation or specs to tell me it was RACECAR.









Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ctreanor13 said:


> As sad as this sounds, I always wanted a mini Cooper S after watching the Italian Job. Still hope to pick one up as a project car in the future ��


Not sad in the slightest, I absolutely love minis we have had 4 in the household so far


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

HEADPHONES said:


> Didn't have a poster but had a matchbox one of the Gulf Porsche.
> Had no particular interest in specific cars at primary school but this needed no explanation or specs to tell me it was RACECAR.
> 
> 
> ...


I love any model cars with gulf racing livery , I have loads of hot wheels with that epic colours


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

993 turbo... Riviera Blue!


----------



## Henry_b (Jan 30, 2018)

When i was 9 my Dad bought me an "associated cars" book. 
It contained loads of "normal" cool cars,

GTI's - cosworths - Etc etc..

However it also had an Green P38 Overfinch among Lichfield classics and Ascots etc etc which i cut out and stuck to my bedroom wall..

SAD I KNOW!! 










The P38 stood out to me, and still does.

Got my dream car.

Love it.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I didn't have any car posters, but my best mate/neighbour's brother went to a car show and brought back a poster which he put on his wall of the Colt range. Sapporo, Celeste & Sigma from a vague memory. I was obsessed with them, probably the deep seed for my love of old Jap crap :lol:

When I did eventually have a poster on my wall, I made my own...


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

Didn’t have posters, the concept hadn’t been invented in the dark ages! But my favourite reading for quite a few years in my childhood was the 1957 “Observers’ Book of Automobiles”. Anyone remember these, in hardback?

I was 10 that year, and wrote to several (British!!) car manufacturers asking for brochures (explaining how old I was). I received some beauties, I recall the Jaguar one particularly, almost a book, printed on thick glossy paper, with tissue paper between the pages..


Malcolm


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Uracco?


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Countach.

My poster.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Really? Fatdazza posted a pic of one in post 6 and that looks different to the black car above


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

muzzer said:


> Uracco?


Pantera :thumb:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

That Pantera GTS is absolute filth. Totally unacceptable on a family forum. Mods please remove.


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

muzzer said:


> Really? Fatdazza posted a pic of one in post 6 and that looks different to the black car above


The Countach was my poster, nowt to do with the bleeding black car!


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

muzzer said:


> Uracco?





Shiny said:


> Pantera :thumb:





President Swirl said:


> That Pantera GTS is absolute filth. Totally unacceptable on a family forum. Mods please remove.


De Tomaso Pantera GTS

I love the look and have for decades, a proper brutal bruiser that I think is a slight departure from most Italian super cars, in a very good way !


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

A Yokomo Super Dog Fighter Works 93...


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

uruk hai said:


>


Holy molly that's awesome


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

4 wheeled dream as a spotty, grotty teenager:










2 wheeled poster was ALWAYS of the one on the left (Although all / any are fabulous).......


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Ooooh- oval pistons


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

My actual poster car on the wall of the bedroom all those years ago was a Ferrari 328 GTS Quattrovalvole.


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

CAR :- audi quattro
Bikes :- Lavarda 750
Kawasaki 900
Moto guzzi 750


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Just pics from Google but had posters of both these cars , don't think I was a normal kid!
















Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Pete you started off with a blinder , then I scrolled down:doublesho was it the lush velour? Vitesse?


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

mac1459 said:


> CAR :- audi quattro
> Bikes :- Lavarda 750
> Kawasaki 900
> Moto guzzi 750


The ur-quattro was my dream car growing up but i was always into bikes before cars.
I ended up owning one in the perfect colour - black - and it was fun but by christ was it exepensive to maintain and in some cases even the pattern parts were ridiculous prices.


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

BrummyPete said:


> Just pics from Google but had posters of both these cars , don't think I was a normal kid!


As someone that's had 3 R5GTT's and craves another (almost bought a few wide arched R5's before and bought the Prima kit) I have to say that the R5 Dimma is utterly MINGING.

The wide body Skeete and Prima kits, which are very commonly wrongly called Dimma kits by many looked fantastic.

Strange as the Dimma 205 is stunning but they really got it wrong with the Renault.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> Pete you started off with a blinder , then I scrolled down:doublesho was it the lush velour? Vitesse?


Yeah my uncle had 2 of the 3500 Vitesse, he used to take me for a spin out in them, I loved the sound of the engine and the fact it was comfy as hell, just a shame they fell apart

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Had it up on the bedroom wall in the 80s...now on the garage wall.pretty rare poster now, think they are worth a bit of money 









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

BMW M1 late 70's when I sat in one in Ravenstein (NL) at the BMW importers

https://www.classicdriver.com/en/car/bmw/m1/1980/734339


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Caledoniandream said:


> BMW M1 late 70's when I sat in one in Ravenstein (NL) at the BMW importers
> 
> https://www.classicdriver.com/en/car/bmw/m1/1980/734339


That car should have been made again and again and again with newer and up to date variants. Only they won't because BMW are more interested in making abominations like the 8 series and half electric zombie cars.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

ollienoclue said:


> That car should have been made again and again and again with newer and up to date variants. Only they won't because BMW are more interested in making abominations like the 8 series and half electric zombie cars.


That's very much my thoughts about modern BMW's, had a few 2002TIi, 3500CSI, 323,and a 740, the first 3 had my attention (apart from failing head gaskets on the 6 cylinder engines on a regular basis) 
But the M1 is in my the only car they should have made with the M badge, but still more than a dream away.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

ollienoclue said:


> That car should have been made again and again and again with newer and up to date variants. Only they won't because BMW are more interested in making abominations like the 8 series and half electric zombie cars.


I8 with V8 NA:thumb:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Will always be my favourite car









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Derekh929 said:


> I8 with V8 NA:thumb:


I guess eventually the accountants will agree but it will end up being a twin turbo V8 with about 600hp, 4 wheel drive and weighing about 3 tonnnes because stock brokers won't buy it otherwise.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Caledoniandream said:


> BMW M1 late 70's when I sat in one in Ravenstein (NL) at the BMW importers
> 
> https://www.classicdriver.com/en/car/bmw/m1/1980/734339


Took this pics on M1 in BMW head office display simply stunning


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

It seems on another site I posted this on, they had Sam Fox on their walls:lol:
Not room for much else


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

The more I look at that the more I hate BMW for moving in the direction they have.

If someone posts a picture of an E28 M5 I will go mental.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

ollienoclue said:


> The more I look at that the more I hate BMW for moving in the direction they have.
> 
> If someone posts a picture of an E28 M5 I will go mental.


This do you instead?

http://www.4starclassics.com/for-sale/alpina-e28-b9-3-5-for-sale/


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

Countach for most of the my childhood followed by AC Cobra. I still want the Cobra now!


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Derekh929 said:


> This do you instead?
> 
> http://www.4starclassics.com/for-sale/alpina-e28-b9-3-5-for-sale/


That is even cooler. What did they do to the engine to fettle it, if anything?


----------

